# Correctol Laxative



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Help. I have taken Correctol laxative for several years and now I can't find it anywhere.Not in stores or online. I can't find if it has been recalled which would really be important since I have taken it for so long. Does anyone know anything? Appreciate any help! I am really concerned.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gee Jean I don't know ... when I popped it into Google it seems like it is readily available.If not Walmart has their own version of it "Equate" brand?? Look for it there maybe?And like I said.. pop it into google.. there are some places selling it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...ds/a601027.html lists various brands with the same ingredient.I can't find it on the Walgreens page, but the store brand of it seems to be available.


----------

